# Glinka Piano Music



## PeterJ (Jan 1, 2015)

Hi, all,

I have been attempting to locate recordings of the Glinka piano music that we used throughout the movie "Russian Ark" by Alexandr Sokhurov, but I have not been able to find anything. Anybody be of any assistance?

Many thanks in advance, and Happy New Year!

Peter


----------

